# Acer Aspire 5740g black screen BIOS error fix needed



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

I updated my bios to v1.16 but when the it was done installing it shutted down and now when i turn my laptop on the screen is all black, i know i have to reflash the bios but i have no idea how to do this, could someone please help me?

if you have different suggestions for what could fix this problem, im willing to try anything to fix it..

thanks in advance,
Rock


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

You will have to unplug all power and remove the battery from the laptop 
then you have to open the laptop and remove the motherboard CMOS battery and leave it out for atleast few minutes and that should reset the BIOS 

why did you updated the BIOS version? was it to fix some problem


----------



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

loda117 said:


> You will have to unplug all power and remove the battery from the laptop
> then you have to open the laptop and remove the motherboard CMOS battery and leave it out for atleast few minutes and that should reset the BIOS
> 
> why did you updated the BIOS version? was it to fix some problem


Its impossible for me to do that since the CMOS battery is so far hidden in the casing, i can only get to the hard drive and the ddr3 ram slots, I have no idea how to get to the CMOS battery in this laptop

i updated the bios version to fix the battery issue (battery cells died because i didnt install the critical battery 3 to 5% update


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CMOS needs to be reset to bring the laptop back to life. Perhaps you have a friend that can do it? "Some" laptops have a pair of CMOS solder joints that can be shorted to rest the CMOS. The owner's manual should have the required info.


----------



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

Tyree said:


> The CMOS needs to be reset to bring the laptop back to life. Perhaps you have a friend that can do it? "Some" laptops have a pair of CMOS solder joints that can be shorted to rest the CMOS. The owner's manual should have the required info.


Oh.. i thought i had to reflash the bios, which im not able to do myself since i dont have an external usb floppy drive, did not know i really had to crack open the whole laptop, actually i AM the friend who usually does stuff like that xP I just got a pretty closed built laptop so its kinda difficult


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

The battery is more than likely soldiered to the board.You will have to do as Tyree suggested


----------



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> The battery is more than likely soldiered to the board.You will have to do as Tyree suggested


I have no idea how to short solder thingy's without permanently damaging anything


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Remove DIMMS, look for the tiny J1 jumper, short the two dots for two seconds . Be sure to use a very tiny screwdriver.


----------



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> Remove DIMMS, look for the tiny J1 jumper, short the two dots for two seconds . Be sure to use a very tiny screwdriver.


What is a DIMMS and how do you mean short? Like push on it with a screwdriver?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

the ram


----------



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> the ram


 but under that theres no jumper, i checked that


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

There's a couple of gold-coloured jumpers labelled J1 that need to be shorted for a second or two.


----------



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> There's a couple of gold-coloured jumpers labelled J1 that need to be shorted for a second or two.


Oh okay, how do you short them? Like push a screwdriver on em?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

GENTLY touch both pins, at the same time, with a small metal object (i.e. small flat blade screwdriver).


----------



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

Tyree said:


> GENTLY touch both pins, at the same time, with a small metal object (i.e. small flat blade screwdriver).


like connect them? or two different objects not touching eachother?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

yes connect them


----------



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

Ahh okay i'll try that, i'll post if it worked or not


----------



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

I didn't find any J1 jumpers under the ram slots so im going to take apart the laptop to take out the cmos battery


----------



## RockDeviI (Oct 21, 2011)

Tyree said:


> GENTLY touch both pins, at the same time, with a small metal object (i.e. small flat blade screwdriver).


I got a new problem.. i couldnt find the J1 jumpers so i took out the cmos battery, when i putted my laptop back together and putted in the AC, it automatically switched on, the fan went on, for a few seconds, and then i still got black screen, what could have gone wrong?


----------

